# My new hair! :O



## OfficerJenny (Apr 28, 2009)

A couple people asked me to post piccies so I'm gonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love it, but I feel like it needs to be trimmed super often or else it will look awkward.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2009)

Lookin' good!  I like the cut.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it looks great!


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

Great cut! Fades have to be cut about every two weeks or they start to look shaggy hehe


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 28, 2009)

looks great! and you have a lovely Cali tan!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 28, 2009)

Lookin' good ;D Loving your outfit too..


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 28, 2009)

Super cute cut. Looks great on you!


----------



## fintia (Apr 28, 2009)

u look great


----------



## User38 (Apr 28, 2009)

looks great!  when I got rid of my blonde hair I had a similar cut


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree with everyone it looks great


----------



## KarlaKayM (Apr 28, 2009)

WOW I love it...it looks great and REALLY brings out your eyes~


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 29, 2009)

STUDLY!

I like you outfit,too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

Luvs it!! Cute as ever


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 29, 2009)

You look so model-ish in the first picture!
Ooh la la!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 29, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome hair dude .... Looks really great!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh Chad, you're super hot.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 29, 2009)

Love the whole look!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 29, 2009)

LOVE that cut on you, very hot!!


----------



## moonlit (Apr 29, 2009)

nice haircut.. and u look cute!!! <3 Love the outfit too


----------



## bartp (Apr 29, 2009)

super look for you !


----------



## MissResha (Apr 29, 2009)

u are so damn hot


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great cut!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 29, 2009)

do you model?


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_do you model?_

 
He should!!


----------



## Willa (Apr 29, 2009)

Haaa it's cute! <3


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone <33 I love it soo much

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_do you model?_

 
I want to :c


----------



## Hilly (Apr 29, 2009)

Happy Haircut!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2009)

It looks awesome! Love that first pic...


----------

